# MIUI V4 Android 4.0.3 TEMPLATE [updated 1/17 10pm]



## Annex

The 2.3.7 MIUI Themes aren't compatible with V4 versions, so I decided to make a quick Template for all you MIUI Themers out there.
*Template will work for all miui versions and phones as long as it V4.*

*Reason why they don't apply right is the package names are different. so It's trying to apply to packages that aren't there anymore...
My quick Template has the right package names.

MIUI V4 Android Template


----------



## kbucksot

Thank you sir


----------



## Mdnyte1206

How would i apply this? when i head into the Root Explorer/File Explorer in MIUI V4, it wont have the Theme App as an option to apply this theme (As a .zip)


----------



## greenlantan

So we can just replace files in this template with the files of a dled theme and it should work right?


----------



## Annex

Mdnyte1206 said:


> How would i apply this? when i head into the Root Explorer/File Explorer in MIUI V4, it wont have the Theme App as an option to apply this theme (As a .zip)


You don't apply this, its a template, you have to make your theme, I just provided the layout.


----------



## Annex

greenlantan said:


> So we can just replace files in this template with the files of a dled theme and it should work right?


You replace the images. And replace the names in description - since its set to Android v4 Template with me as the Designer.
when you are finished....

*Instructions*
-Throw all the folders in a zip file. Ex. XXXX.ZIP
-Remove the .zip at the end and rename it with .mtz
-place in MIUI/THEMES folder
-apply theme (it will need to be converted and will take some time... be patient)


----------



## greenlantan

Annex said:


> You replace the images. And replace the names in description - since its set to Android v4 Template with me as the Designer.
> when you are finished....
> 
> *Instructions*
> -Throw all the folders in a zip file. Ex. XXXX.ZIP
> -Remove the .zip at the end and rename it with .mtz
> -place in MIUI/THEMES folder
> -apply theme (it will need to be converted and will take some time... be patient)


Thanks for the walkthrough. I'm gonna try this now!

** Hmm.. when i tried to apply the theme, it says that it could not because it does not contain the proper resources.


----------



## greenlantan

Yup. I'm missing something. Did I mention I'm not a themer?


----------



## Annex

greenlantan said:


> Yup. I'm missing something. Did I mention I'm not a themer?


I kinda figured... No prob.
Anyways... If you don't have the .9.pngs correct, it could error out. I'll make a finish template and upload that later. So people can make their themes easier.


----------



## sneaky_zekey

Anyone get this working yet


----------

